# 2014 buck mount



## starcraft36 (Feb 16, 2005)

Just got my 2014 buck mount back. Put him up on the wall next to the first buck I ever shot.


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

NICE mounts!!! 
I hope to get my 2014/15 buck back in a few months.


----------



## 21938 (Feb 17, 2010)

Great display of 2 memorable bucks starcraft. 2014 has some width!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Looks good.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Nice deer. You either shot him early in the season or your taxidermist has quick turn around.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Did you happen to get your deer scored? Very nice symmetrical 8 pt. What was outside spread? Takes a really nice 8 pt to make the minimum score of 140 for typical. I think your buck is right there. Let us know if it made/makes Ohio Big Buck Club?


----------



## starcraft36 (Feb 16, 2005)

Kenlow1 said:


> Did you happen to get your deer scored? Very nice symmetrical 8 pt. What was outside spread? Takes a really nice 8 pt to make the minimum score of 140 for typical. I think your buck is right there. Let us know if it made/makes Ohio Big Buck Club?


Actually I did not. I didn't think he would be close, but I plan to have him scored just so I know and to give me a reference point. I am guessing he will come in shy around 134 or 135, but ya never know. 

And no, I have not measured inside or outside spread.


----------



## starcraft36 (Feb 16, 2005)

Flathead76 said:


> Nice deer. You either shot him early in the season or your taxidermist has quick turn around.


Shot him 11/7. Taxidermist has a policy, if you pay in full up front, he will get them done for you around the 3 month mark.


----------



## erik (Jun 15, 2010)

Very nice buck and a wide rack.


----------



## fishhunter28 (Dec 15, 2014)

Just curious what taxidermist you used?


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Congrats on a very nice buck *Starcraft36*

Looks like the taxidermist did a fine job.


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

Nice buck congrats


----------



## starcraft36 (Feb 16, 2005)

fishhunter28 said:


> Just curious what taxidermist you used?


Whitetail Specialties - New Lyme


----------

